# Good brands for 24-26



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I was recently looking into changing boats, and was looking more towards a smaller size. like 20-22. I have a 21 currently and thought why keep the same size, lets go BIGGER. What do you guys recommend for 24-26 range for some nearshore fishing. and maybe a bay ride


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What's your price range. You can be talking about $100k difference in budget.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

To be honest, anything really under the 60-70k mark. I was really looking into the evergaldes, because I know they can last way past my lifetime. Im looking for a boat, that I could pass to my son. So a price range is kind of open but definitely under the 60-70k mark. The selling of my current boat will kind of help me out a bit


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd look for a Yellowfin. Might be hard to find one in great condition in that price range but they are out there.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

As far as size based on what you have posted I would recommend 25'. The difference between a 22' and 25' is unreal as far as fishing room and storage space. As to the cost what your budget is I feel you are talking used boat for Everglades or as Splittine said Yellowfin. You can get a new single engine Yamaha NauticStar for close to your budget minus trailer.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes, used for the YF and EG. My only concern is I would like to put a cobia tower on it and have seen some 24yf and they just look off balanced with them. Maybe it was bad construction or poor weight distribution on the boat. What about the 26pathfinder or a 25 contender


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Fit and finish of a Pathfinder is horrible for the price tag. I've fished quite a bit out of a 24' YF and never had an issue like you are stating.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Split, maybe it was just my view from shore. How far out have u been in the 24


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I'd look for a Yellowfin. Might be hard to find one in great condition in that price range but they are out there.


I had an Everglades 24 and it was a nice boat and I have 24 yellowfin now. No comparison. You can buy a used YF for around the top of your price range


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Contender, regulater, Grady white, onslowbay, yellowfin, Boston whaler all are very good boats


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Blazerz65 said:


> Split, maybe it was just my view from shore. How far out have u been in the 24


30-35 miles a few times.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

25 Competitions are nice looking boats with very good reviews. They are a copy of the early 25 Contenders.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks guys! I was looking around at some 24 YF and it seems like only 2011 and newer are being sold? My theory was people are trying to get some of their money back while they can, but is their some thing people aren't liking in the new models?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Blazerz65 said:


> Thanks guys! I was looking around at some 24 YF and it seems like only 2011 and newer are being sold? My theory was people are trying to get some of their money back while they can, but is their some thing people aren't liking in the new models?


Most people, mainly down south, that buy YF only keep them for a few years and sell them to buy a new model. If you want the best bay boat made look into the Barker Calibogue. It's actually a 26' hybrid but is outside your budget and there is a hell of a waiting list right now. If you'd like to see one in person let me know. Kevin Barker ran YF for years and years and finally split off last year and started his own thing. The biggest down side to YF is their customer service isn't the greatest and Wylie, the owner, is a dick head. Other than that you just about can't beat the fit, finish and ride.


----------

